# Bolens tube frame Kohlers?



## axemurderer (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello all,

I have been reading and soaking up all the info on these forums and other sites. It seems the techumseh engines are not the most desirable. Were there any tube frame bolens that were fitted with kohlers? 
Is it true, the tucky engines have a bad rep? I would like to pick up a tube frame to tinker\use\restore. Any recomendations would be greatly appreciated. 

I picked up a Ride a matic a few weeks back with the 7hp kohler and i am loving it, although needs work. The motor only starts when cold and runs until it eventually stalls or i shut it down, it will not start after that point. 
I read it may be a condenser problem, but how do i get to it? Any help on either topic, much appreciated. 
One other thing about the year of my RAM. It says on the tag, 231-01 231-02. What i thought was a 59, seems to be possibly a 1960 (Sonny Bolens website)
Can anyone offer any additional info or confirm the year?

Thank you


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Tube frames were not fitted with kohlers.

If I was you I would look for something like a 1050, 1225 hydro, 1220, 850, 750, 1000, 900, 1254, 1253, 1054, or 1053.


----------



## axemurderer (Sep 2, 2009)

wilberj, Thanks for the info. The models you mentioned.. what engines were they fitted with? 

Thank you


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

The one's I listed were all fitted with Wisconsin’s.

Feel free to PM me if you need more info.


----------



## axemurderer (Sep 2, 2009)

Wilberj, thanks again. Would you say its a good idea to stay away from the tucky's? There is a guy who wants to off a G14 for 150.00, no attachments, no deck. Can you tell me what you think of this one.
BOLENS G14 TRACTOR MODEL 1453


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

I like tecs myself; I think there better then most people say.

See if you can get him down around $100 would be a better buy for that, with nothing with it. Also it looks to be missing the plastic hood cover for the OHV.


----------

